# MAC, Tarte, Duwop, TUMI!!!



## juicyaddict (Aug 4, 2007)

From MAC store, I got another paint pot, in Bare Study. There is one MA there that I really like, even though I didn't buy from her, she gave me a generous sample of Painterly paint pot. I just adore her! While this newer MA I bought from, I asked a sample of oldgold p/g, she gave me sample for one application! So I asked if she can give me some more, because I can barely see the pigment in that jar.

From Sephora, I got Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo small bottle. I've been wanting to try this, finally I remembered to buy. I shampoo my hair 3 times/week, and I needed something to refresh hair esp in the crown area in between washings.

Lastly, went to Nordstrom rack and got me these:
- Tarte Smooth Operator in Incognito (I love this! Got this as a backup coz I use this everyday. Perfect color for my summer tan)
- Tarte dual-ended lipglosses in Bogey & Bacall (pink and purple combo, so pretty! These Tarte lipglosses are not sticky at all and has this sorta plumping effect that does not sting at all, I LOVE!!!)
- Tarte dual-ended lipglosses in Paul & Holly (orangey and gold combo, so pretty)
- Tarte The Eraser smooth concealer in Golden Beige (have yet to try this, I got other concealers but this is such a good price to pass on)
- Tarte Yellow Mellow Correcting cream and powder with itsy-bitsy Kabuki brush (I put this under my eyes and I'm impressed. The kabuki brush is soooo cute and comes in this retractable container)
- Duwop Lashlaquer (dual-ended mascara and topcoat combo, not sure yet, but again it is such a good buy)
- 2 bottles of Cleansweep brush cleaners by Nordstrom.  Only $2.79 each, orig $15 each.









And.... MY NEW TUMI LAPTOP BAG!!! Yipee! This is quite pricey but I just got a new laptop and wireless router from work, and they gave me this macho backpack to carry the laptop. Waah!! Just won't match my girlie outfits :-D


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 4, 2007)

Amazing goodies! Enjoy :-D


----------



## sarathan (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm new here and wanted to say that is an AWESOME haul!! *drools*  I'm a HUGE tarte fan, I've been lemming the Yellow Mellow forever!


----------



## wafflebees (Aug 4, 2007)

that is truly a lovely haul!  is the tarte makeup cheaper if you purchase it at nordstrom rack?  if so, i might have to go there now!


----------



## juicyaddict (Aug 4, 2007)

yes, they are cheaper.  they don't have it there all the time though. prices are
smooth operator - $14 orig $35
dual-ended lipglosses - $6 orig $19?
yellow mellow - $10 orig $25?
eraser concealer - $7 orig $19?

they have duwop and pout too.  all lipglosses are about $6-7.  there are lip and eye pencils for the same price.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 6, 2007)

Enjoy it all and I love the TUMI bag!


----------



## frocher (Aug 6, 2007)

Great deals, I love the Tumi as well.


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 7, 2007)

nice! what does the Tarte Yellow Mellow Correcting cream and powder do for you? I saw that on sephoras website, and was wondering about it..


----------



## juicyaddict (Aug 7, 2007)

I tried using it under the eyes and brightens that area and it is really creamy/moisturizing.  the i don't think it is good for blemishes and spots though.  i might try to use the powder to neutralize and add more yellow to my foundation color.  the powder is really yellow.  the small kabuki brush is too cute to pass up.


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 11, 2007)

Whoa, Nordstrom rack carries cosmetics??? I want to visit one now


----------



## Hilly (Aug 11, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## star07 (Aug 13, 2007)

are your tarte lipglosses pigmented?


----------



## juicyaddict (Aug 13, 2007)

i think the lipglosses are above average in terms of color payoff.  i really like the purple color from bogey and bacall.  i like these glosses more than MACs.


----------



## astronaut (Aug 15, 2007)

I've never been to Nordstrom Rack before... I should try!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 21, 2007)

How do you like the Tarte TM? I'm lookin' for a good, oil-free with SPF. I'm using the LORAC protectTINT right now but there is like NO coverage whatsoever..not even sheer.


----------

